# Sistemas de alta fidelidad



## davilillo89 (May 13, 2010)

Hola a todos. 

Antes de nada disculpad si este tema no es el adecuado en esta sección del foro, pero creo que puede encajar. Tengo que hacer un trabajo (una exposición, en realidad) bastante interesante sobre sistemas de alta fidelidad (tema de altavoces, subwoofer, amplificadores,...) y la verdad que por internet no veo cosas interesantes sobre el cómo funciona cada cosa y el por qué de la necesidad de cada uno (por ejemplo, necesidad de subwoofer para poder reproducir las bajas frecuencias, las cuales el altavoz no es capaz de hacerlo) y cosas así (sólo encuentro definiciones, cosa que no me sirve demasiado, solo para una introducción de cada elemento). Entonces como veo que este foro está muy extendido, seguro que alguien conoce de algunos enlaces que puedan serme útiles, o si alguien puede seguir guiándome un poco (pues esto es bastante nuevo al principio para mi y me resulta ahora mismo complicado cómo estructurar el trabajo). Por lo demás, muchísimas gracias y espero no haberme equivocado de lugar.

Un saludo,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2010)

Lo que buscás es largo y complejo. Está relacionado con la función de transferencia de los parlantes en espacio libre, la F.T del conjunto parlante mas caja, los parámetros de Thiele-Small y una parva más de cosas matemáticas y físicas.
Si tenés buena formación en estas cosas y tiempo para dedicarle, podés usar el link que te adjunto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/#post116720

No busques cosas mas simples...por que no hay.


----------



## davilillo89 (May 14, 2010)

Antes de todo muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta y por el hecho de molestarte en hacerlo. Me ha sido de gran utilidad, y tienes razón en que es un tema bastante complicado (nada que no supiera) por la gran dificultad para encontrar información útil. He estado leyendo el link que me dejaste, y está bastante bien, si bien se centra en el diseño de bafles y parlantes. La cuestión es que no quiero entrar mucho en modelos matemáticos para mi exposición (si bien sí explicar los parámetros importantes de unos parlantes, y qué significan y qué implicación tiene,...), sino que es algo más superficial. Realmente el verdadero problema es que, debido a que es un tema muy abierto, no tengo claro cómo estructurarlo (por ejemplo, pues una introducción sobre Hi-Fi y por qué la necesidad de éstos,...) y luego no sé como seguir (como qué índice podría seguir para la exposición). No se si en ese sentido me podríais echar una mano, puesto que he encontrado bastantes links interesantes a raíz del link que me pusiste en el post anterior, ahora falta cómo poder enlazar cada cosa.

Nuevamente doy las gracias, y espero vuestra respuesta! Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2010)

Te paso un par de link adicionales, pero vas a tener que buscar lo que sea de aplicación para tu presentación:
http://sound.westhost.com/articles.htm
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/

Esos dos sitios son muy serios, y el primero tiene información bastante mas accesible que el segundo.


----------



## davilillo89 (May 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Poco a poco iré mirando a ver lo que me hace falta...y ya os comentaré que tal ha ido y si me surge alguna duda...

Un saludo!


----------



## ehbressan (May 14, 2010)

Agregaria uno mas a los de ezavalla, y aparte es amigo y socio de Rode :
http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/01_eduintro.html
Es muy bueno.
Suerte !!


----------



## davilillo89 (May 15, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todos...poco a poco iré mirando todos los enlaces, y también he encontrado alguno otro que también me puede servir. De todas formas, si sabéis de nuevos links todo será bienvenido, puesto cuanto más contrastado esté la información mucho mejor.

Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias!!


----------



## davilillo89 (May 25, 2010)

Hola de nuevo a todos! Sigo con mi exposición (va mucho mejor) y me ha surgido una duda, y como siempre que he acudido aquí he obtenido respuesta, lo hago nuevamente. Estoy un poco liado con el tema de amplificadores. Cuando en un conjunto de elementos de alta fidelidad (básicamente altavoces y amplificadores para lo que quiero preguntar), cuando hablamos de ese amplificador, ¿nos estamos refiriendo a un amplificador de potencia, amplificador de audio, pre-amplificador? Porque tengo algo de confusión en ese sentido, y quiero que me quede bastante claro. 
Espero que me puedan ayudar como hasta ahora y muchas gracias.

Un saludo!


----------



## antiworldx (May 25, 2010)

normalmente, al amplificador de potencia, se le dice amplificador solamente.
Al preamplificadr, a veces le agregan controles de tono o ecualizadores. y se le llama pre o ecualizador.
Pero muchas veces incluyen el pre a la ptoencia y al conjunto se le llama amplificador. Ahora si, depende del autor de lo que estas leyendo de que se refiera y como lo nombre.


----------



## ehbressan (May 25, 2010)

Si cada maestrito con su librito. Depende del autor o del Pais, etc......
Siempre conoci los Preamplificadores comerciales como "preamplificador" o "pre" los de potencia "amplificador de potencia" y al los que poseian el pre y la potencia en un solo gabinete, como "amplificador integrado" (que si uno mira muchos de los componentes comerciales, dicen en el frente "Integrated Amplifier", para los pre "Preamplifier" y los de potencia "Power Amplifier"). Asi que traduciendo del original queda mas o menos como se describio mas arriba.
Los pre sirven para varias cosas, principalmente para igualar señales antes de enviarlas al amplificador de potencia, pero tambien para poder seleccionar entre varias entrada y salidas, controles de tono, balance, sonoridad, etc. (ademas del volumen, el principal).
Los de potencia sirven para eso, aumentar el nivel de la señal entregada por el pre, para poder excitar los párlantes (convierten señales de mV y mA a volts y Amperes, tratando de mantener sin modificaciones la informacion del programa musical).
Los amplis integrados poseen ambas etapas en un mismo gabinete.
Sds.


----------



## davilillo89 (May 25, 2010)

Muchas gracias a los dos, creo que ha quedado bastante claro tras vuestra explicación. Ahora bien, normalmente en los sistemas de alta fidelidad se suele tener un amplificador que ya dentro tenga el pre y el de potencia no? ¿O suele haber dos amplificadores por separado, el pre y luego el de potencia? Apriori está claro que el integrado sería mejor (pues tiene todas las "funcionalidades" en uno mismo), pero ¿qué inconvenientes presenta? (a no ser que se emplee normalmente el integrado, como ya he comentado).

Muchas gracias y espero vuestra respuesta!


----------



## ehbressan (May 25, 2010)

davilillo89 dijo:


> Muchas gracias a los dos, creo que ha quedado bastante claro tras vuestra explicación. Ahora bien, normalmente en los sistemas de alta fidelidad se suele tener un amplificador que ya dentro tenga el pre y el de potencia no? ¿O suele haber dos amplificadores por separado, el pre y luego el de potencia? Apriori está claro que el integrado sería mejor (pues tiene todas las "funcionalidades" en uno mismo), pero ¿qué inconvenientes presenta? (a no ser que se emplee normalmente el integrado, como ya he comentado).
> 
> Muchas gracias y espero vuestra respuesta!



Todo depende de lo que uno pretenda. Para muchos uno integrado sobra. Otros prefieren tener etapas por separado para poder modificar la configuracion a gusto (por ejemplo, cambiar la potencia por otra, colocar un filtro activo entre pre y potencia y agregar otra potencia para biamplificar, etc.) Tambien existen Amplificadores Integrados que poseen la caracteristica de tener la posibilidad de separar el pre y la potencia a traves de desconectar un puente que las une en el panel trasero. En definitiva no hay uno mejor que otro, son solo distintos, y pueden ser los mejores para unos y no para otros. Por ultimo hay que aclarar que los amplis con etapas separables son de lineas mas altas que los no separables y los que vienen en dos gabinetes (pre y potencia) suelen ser mas caros todavia (generalmente por calidad  y potencia).


----------



## davilillo89 (May 25, 2010)

Y en cuanto a los distintos tipos de amplificadores que se han ido adoptando en los sistemas de alta fidelidad, ¿crees que se podría hacer la diferenciación entre amplificadores de válvulas, transistorizados y operacionales (lo he encontrado en alguna web), o me estoy dejando algo? (el resto en cuanto a pre, amplificador e integrado ya me quedó totalmente claro gracias a tu explicación).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ehbressan (May 25, 2010)

davilillo89 dijo:


> Y en cuanto a los distintos tipos de amplificadores que se han ido adoptando en los sistemas de alta fidelidad, ¿crees que se podría hacer la diferenciación entre amplificadores de válvulas, transistorizados y operacionales (lo he encontrado en alguna web), o me estoy dejando algo? (el resto en cuanto a pre, amplificador e integrado ya me quedó totalmente claro gracias a tu explicación).
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Me parece que debes nombrar varios mas (el operacional, si bien se usa sea discreto o monolitico, es una topologia de amplificacion, de hecho cualquier ampli es en el fondo un operacional). Podes dividirlos por tecnologia (valvular o estado solido) y luego por la topologia de amplificacion (clases) A, B, AB, D, H, T, etc., pero la clave es investigar y leer en los sitios adecuados, que son los que te hemos recomendado. Inclui a PCP Audio (en español), sin olvidar el buscador aqui mismo (en Foros de ....)
Sds.


----------



## davilillo89 (May 26, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta me has sido de gran ayuda. En pcpaudio ya había indagado bastante además de los enlaces que me propusisteis, pero tampoco dispongo del tiempo necesario como para poder leer con tranquilidad todos los articulos interesantes...No obstante este tema ya ha quedado claro y espero que no tenga que preguntar nada mas! 

Un saludo,


----------



## NEO101 (May 26, 2010)

Bueno, se me adelantaron, pero te lo recomiendo igual:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html
Una lectura completa y rápida te daría un buen panorama general (que creo ahora ya tenés).
Otra cosa, podés encontrar cosas buscando también audio "High End".

No te olvides de incluir en el temario (si va para un público que no conoce nada del tema) una introducción sobre cómo funciona el oído humano (respuesta en frecuencia y sensibilidad). También algo breve sobre qué es el sonido en sí (física).

¡Saludos y suerte!
Marcelo.


----------



## davilillo89 (May 26, 2010)

NEO10 muchas gracias también por tu aporte. La página recomendada es buenísima varias cosas de mi exposición están sacadas de ahí. En cuanto a lo que me comentas, no creo que sea necesario ya que se trata de una asignatura donde hay más exposiciones y ya hay gente que toca esos temas concretamente y lo explicarán a fondo, así que no creo que haya falta (ya que solo tengo 30 minutos y prefiero centrarme en mi tema). Aun así, daré alguna pincelada en el rango importante para nuestro oído y eso que me comentas, que nunca viene mal recordarlo.

Un saludo y gracias!


----------

